# Shipping lumber



## TechTeacher (Nov 3, 2011)

Have realized that I probably have more lumber than I will ever need. Especially drawn to unique figured pieces. Thinking about list some on Etsy. Not talking about truck loads of material here, just small lots that could be shipped. The whole shipping part is daunting, anyone have any advice on this? UPS, USPS, Fed ex???? Seems like small to medium sized pieces may be economical to ship, as it gets bigger seems cost prohibitive. I have a sawmill and friends with mills and end up with unique crotch, burl, spalting etc. Anyone got any advice on this? 
Thanks


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, do you have a shipping department at work? If your shipping is outsourced to say Ikon or some other vendor, you may get a discount on UPS rates(i got 15% off)Also, its cheaper to ship TO a business than a residence by UPS. So if someone gives you a work address its cheaper than sending to their house.

Otherwise sometimes the USPS flat rate shipping boxes are your best bet. Just fill a box to the brim and its x dollars for that size box.


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

As far as pricing shipping cost, Ebay has quite a few sellers find a piece similar in size to yours check out what they charge for shipping. It will also list the shipping method in a lot of cases

for example
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Highly-figured-live-edge-walnut-wood-slab-Kiln-dried-Great-DYI-table-project/254725657557?hash=item3b4ed513d5:g:fmQAAOSwZR1faOCI#shpCntId


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Like SMP said the usps priority mail flat rate boxes are the best route. Weight doesn't become an issue with those boxes and everyone knows what the actual price is.


----------



## SPFM (Jan 1, 2015)

This explains the shipping deals that Etsy offers. Hope you find it helpful.

"https://www.etsy.com/shipping#:~:text=Etsy%20Shipping%20Labels%20let%20you,item%20is%20ready%20for%20delivery


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Cut it all to fit USPS flat rate boxes, and boxes are free to you, and rates are going to favor you as well. Weight is OK, as long as it fits into the box.

USPS free shipping supplies.

All else is going to charge by weight, and likely you won't be big enough to get the deals Amazoo and others enjoy with Dead X or UPS.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> This explains the shipping deals that Etsy offers. Hope you find it helpful.
> 
> "https://www.etsy.com/shipping#:~:text=Etsy%20Shipping%20Labels%20let%20you,item%20is%20ready%20for%20delivery
> 
> ...


Link is broken, or incomplete?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Be careful shipping across state lines. Many states require inspection, due to critters like the ash borer, and many diseases. You don't need a fine to cut into your profits.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

In general terms that kind of inspection is going to be more about logging type trucks, with whole logs, bark on. If it's kiln dried it probably isn't going to be a worry. For smaller sellers live edge would be the operative word. Something with critters known to cause issues.

Back when I posted about EAB being a thing at the upper Ohio borders. Michigan had problems before we did, so they put in laws to stop trucks from bringing in logs with bark, they have let up on that since EAB has gone through town. Now I'm not sure about states South of here.

Shipped inside a box I can't see a mechanism for inspection. I do know after having gotten a lot of wood in boxes delivered, you don't need to mark it as wood enclosed. I would think it was a situation where sellers would/should self police. IE: not shipping out wood with noted bug holes if uncertain if it was filled with live critters though. Sort of bad for business going forward.


----------



## SPFM (Jan 1, 2015)

Try this one. It worked for me.

https://www.etsy.com/shipping



> This explains the shipping deals that Etsy offers. Hope you find it helpful.
> 
> "https://www.etsy.com/shipping#:~:text=Etsy%20Shipping%20Labels%20let%20you,item%20is%20ready%20for%20delivery
> 
> ...


----------



## TechTeacher (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the insight, now it seems like a matter of getting organized.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

If it will fit in a flat-rate box, it will fit in your oven. Depending on how much time you have, you can sterilize wood in a few hours if your oven will go down to 150 F or lower.


----------

